

Exposé is very cool, but why can't I also search for a window using keywords? - amichail

You could for example search by keywords in the titles of windows.
======
ryanmahoski
Good idea and I think it would work for Spaces too. Probably possible to build
yourself with Automator. Related feature I want to see: focus-follows-mouse.

